# Spots on fur?



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Kinda odd unless it's just me. Im seeing some light spotting on Blue's coat. He doesn't act any differently. He's mopey often but when we go outside he is super excited. ( it's been a crazy winter and they are couped up inside ALL the time)

Back on topic- his fur has some lighter little circles in it- its hard to get a clear shot but lmk if you can see it? And if their is any concerns? He has an upcoming vet visit but it's notfor a couple of weeks.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Anyone ? I wonder if its just me.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

we have a blue dog that will get those spots... sounds stupid but the vet said hes allergic to fleas.. id mention that to your vet


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Ty I'll mention- odd part is that its winter here lol. I don't think there's anything Living in the snow :-/


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

yeah i agree... just throwing that out there... my cali get little bald spots in the winter but they always go away by sping... mostly around her eyes


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Possibly an allergy? Kangol has something similar, but he's on all RAW like Blue so I don't know. Maybe contact allergy?


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Idk kinda odd- 
I give him ground flaxseed for his omega 3,6,9.
I will just stop it. Now that I think about it- depending on how long it takes to kick in- it might be it.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Are they like a brownish color? I know some of my blue dogs change color a bit and get brown under tones.

Also when some of my dogs have blown coat they got spotty with darker fur under neath and patches where coming out as they blew coat. I will have to see if I can find a picture of it. UGH I can't find them....


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> Are they like a brownish color? I know some of my blue dogs change color a bit and get brown under tones.
> 
> Also when some of my dogs have blown coat they got spotty with darker fur under neath and patches where coming out as they blew coat. I will have to see if I can find a picture of it. UGH I can't find them....


Yes it's like lighter silverish brown spots. Almost like he got wet and some spots dried up. However, his fir is glossy and no thin spots.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I know brown undertones show up on black and blue dog maybe that's it or he could be blowing coat and the new hair is coming in and he could look patchy for a while.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Lets see. I hope that's it and not an allergy


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Just an update- took away the flaxseed oil and powder away. I'm substituting with fish oil and I gave him a bath. He seems to be doing better. I will keep y'all posted if anything but I think we are in the clear.I think it was just some sort of allergy.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Get a furminator or a cheaper knock off type groomer and brush him you might find that ****** are coming out. That is all top coat and the shinny glossy darker coat is underneath. I have see this in my blue dogs from time to time. Make sure not to brush them too hard you will scratch the skin. It will take a few days to a week to get all the top coat off. Worth a try


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Will do


----------

